# Pork Loin or PP  for 150



## herms (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello all I have been put in charge of doing meat for a wedding of 130+ people just rounding up to 150 to make it easy plus leftovers.  I have done some larger meals for the Fire Dept. and the hospital I work at so this isn't my first go at it.  But I've never quite got this big before.

My biggest question is which would be easier, I can do 50+ of meat at a time but the week prior when I'm planning on cooking I also have to work.  I'm leaning more towards a few batches of pork loin when done ill wrap them up and in the freezer for a day or two then take out slice up and into roasters to reheat with some finshing sauce/apple juice.  Also I know for pulled pork you lose 35-55% of your starting weight.  Anyone have good experience with loin I'm guessing 30% or less as it is pretty lean.

Those of you who have went though this before if you could give me a few pros or cons of each that would be great.  Also the wedding is the end of June .

Thank you and appreciate the help this forum has to offer.


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2015)

Unless the customer just demands it i won't do loins. They are very lean compared to butts and can easily get dry. Butts are way more forgiving.

 I don't think i have ever lost more than 30% off my trimmed weight on butts. 

 Smoke the butts ,pull them . Freeze in vacuum seal bags. You can reheat in the bag  as needed in simmering water.

 Dump into warming tray and mix in heated finishing sauce.


----------



## glennmc (Jun 14, 2015)

Agree with eman!

Loins and OK if you have a carving station, but IMHO they do not re-heat well - they cook to much in the re-heating process.

Also my experience with butts is -maybe- 30% loss some of which goes back in with a finishing sauce.  Just cook them, don't cook them to death, and let them re-absorb some juices while resting.


----------

